# scope this out



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have already got the rifle. Remington 721 30-06 for an elk hunt. Looking for option's on a scope, I was checking out the Burris eliminator. Interested in opinions. Thanks.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My opinion is just that, . . . an opinion.

I'll never purchase another scope where I have to take off a cap and find a coin or a screwdriver to adjust the POI. 

If it does not have knobs on it, . . . calibrated on the outside, . . . it stays on the shelf.

I've gotten used to the idea of making click adjustments instead of trying to play the hold over game, . . . something that is hard to do with caps and quarters from your pocket.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

All I wanna say is...do not go with a cheap scope, now I'm not saying you have to spend a thousand dollars, I'm talking about a good quality scope that you like. I hate to say this, but I have a shelf of low quality scopes that had been on one of my rifles and they either would not adjust to failed to stay on zero. I paid around 150 for the scope on my .30-06 and now it's a tack driver, it is a Simmons, but I'm not pushing a certain scope, you take your time, research and chose one that you like...JM2C


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm running a Simmons on my savage 111 30-06, it's a nice 3-9 power 62mm(?) quick detach. I pop it on and off for cleaning once a month or so, and it holds minute of face at 300yds no problem.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What price range and what magnification range are you looking at?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A couple of my current favorite optics companies are Vortex and Primary Arms.

You could do something like this...


> Vortex Crossfire II 3-9x50 - Dead Hold BDC Reticle


 for $169.99

or go all the way up to....


> Vortex Razor HD Gen II 4.5-27x56mm - FFP - EBR-2C (MOA) Reticle - 34mm Tube


 for $2499.99

With quite a few other options in between......Shopping


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Leupold.... American made, done right, and will last you a long time. The problem with scopes are repeatability. Especially in bigger calibers where the recoil is noticeable. If you are shooting .22, you can even use those Chinese thrascos. But you are going elk hunting, you need a good scope that will do the job. A scope that can stay zeroed after the rifle is fired. Also, you need repeatability after you zero. Meaning if you adjusted your scope for a different dope, when you adjust back to your zero it is in fact back to your zero.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Scopes are kind of a personal thing. Go find one with a retical that you like thats made by a reputable manufacturer and fits your price range. You'll end up happy with it.

My Savage Axis II came with a Weaver Kaspa 3-9x40. It seems good enough for me. My .22 has a Tasco Pronghorn on it.


----------

